# Book recommendation



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

The Orvis Guide to Fly Fishing for Coastal Gamefish by Aaron Adams is a very good text, lots of good info from a distinguished fisheries biologist.
JC


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I got Chico's book for Christmas and really enjoyed it.


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

You want to read both eventually, but if I could only pick one...I would read Lefty's first.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I got Chico's book for my birf-day a couple weeks ago. I think it is excellent, and it describes in detail the factors that cause redfish to act/feed like they do.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Whiskey Angler said:


> I got Chico's book for my birf-day a couple weeks ago. I think it is excellent, and it describes in detail the factors that cause redfish to act/feed like they do.


Happy Birfday! 



zlenart, for what it's worth, I would spend the money and buy them all or see what your local library might have out of the 3 above and then buy the others. The more you learn up front, the less time you spend trying to figure it all out on your own, and, in the end, you will be more productive.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Happy Birfday!
> 
> 
> 
> zlenart, for what it's worth, I would spend the money and buy them all or see what your local library might have out of the 3 above and then buy the others. The more you learn up front, the less time you spend trying to figure it all out on your own, and, in the end, you will be more productive.


Yeah I definitely want to read both of them just wondering which one to start with first. I've spent a good deal of time learning one area and what redfish like to eat vs snook but not a whole lot about behavioral patterns or how to pick spots based on tide water temp air pressure or any of the more technical stuff haha. I'll see if I can find leftys book used or at a library.
Thanks for all the help!


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

The Aaron Adams book will tell you more than Lefty's about habitat, prey, behavior etc.
JC


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

jonrconner said:


> The Aaron Adams book will tell you more than Lefty's about habitat, prey, behavior etc.
> JC


Thanks for the tip I'll keep an eye out for a deal on that one or see if it's at my library as well!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

zlenart said:


> Yeah I definitely want to read both of them just wondering which one to start with first. I've spent a good deal of time learning one area and what redfish like to eat vs snook but not a whole lot about behavioral patterns or how to pick spots based on tide water temp air pressure or any of the more technical stuff haha. I'll see if I can find leftys book used or at a library.
> Thanks for all the help!


What area are you in?

Both snook and reds eat the same thing except snook are not fond of crabs and they will eat bigger bait when given the chance. But water temps, conditions, environment, tides and moon phases can be the difference between those 2 species.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Right now I'm in Tallahassee at school, but my parents live in Naples and that's where I'm hoping to work when I graduate in April. I usually fish out of goodland with a few trips out of choko each year but I really don't know what I'm doing down there haha


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Goodland? I can't count how many fish I've caught launching out of there and the north 10k. Never been to the "SPAM" festival there tho! HA Ha ha.... 

PM me the next time your down there and I will give you the skinny. Speaking of dock lights, my brother and I use to fish a dock at night on the south side of the island that had more reds on it than you can shake a stick at. I've never caught so many reds on a dock light my entire life and for some reason, they stack up on that one.

But zlendart, between now to late spring, try sight fishing just inside of the outside side of the 10k on a low tide for cruising reds. You gotta be stealthy.  Throw shrimp patterns and lead them! The low tide will keep them pushed out from under the mangrove roots.

Ted


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks haha I've had some pretty good luck too but it can be really sporadic. I've been told that for summer too haha I'll have to give it another try over spring break


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Aaron Adams has done amazing research - any info from him is worth it.

Lefty has long past forgotten everything we are trying to learn - his book is a bible, imo.

And just to throw it out there, A Passion for Tarpon is an excellent book (though pricey) for any tarpon addict.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

If you're looking in a library, that book was originally published under the title Fisherman's Coast.
The Orvis edition can be had on Amazon for about $8.50 including freight.
JC


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

jonrconner said:


> If you're looking in a library, that book was originally published under the title Fisherman's Coast.
> The Orvis edition can be had on Amazon for about $8.50 including freight.
> JC


Wow that's awesome I'll pick that one up right now then and keep looking for a deal on the others


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Seeing your thread made me look online to order some of these books. In addition to the ones listed I found one titled L.L. Bean Saltwater Fly Fishing Handbook written by Lefty Kreh, 192 pages, $3-5 including shipping on amazon depending on the source. Seems like a pretty good deal for only a few bucks.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

pt448 said:


> Seeing your thread made me look online to order some of these books. In addition to the ones listed I found one titled L.L. Bean Saltwater Fly Fishing Handbook written by Lefty Kreh, 192 pages, $3-5 including shipping on amazon depending on the source. Seems like a pretty good deal for only a few bucks.


LOL, I just ordered Chico's book.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG] Here are the 4 I got. 3 were pretty cheap and Chico's book was $30-40 I think. The Orvis guide to beginning saltwater fly fishing was not really worth it. I think it would only be beneficial for someone who's never been fishing at all. The L.L. Bean book is old, but it's written by Lefty Kreh and has a ton of good stuff in it for only $3. The Orvis: flyfishing for coastal gamefish is very, very interesting. A lot of cool info about marine biology as it relates to gamefish. Chico's book is hands down the best and worth every penny. Completely comprehensive. If you pursue redfish on the fly, get this book.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Let's try that pic again.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Ok thanks I started on the orvis guide to coastal gamefish and I'm liking it so far. He backs up a lot of his info with studies conducted by himself or other marine biologists which is definitely a plus.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Goodland? I can't count how many fish I've caught launching out of there and the north 10k. Never been to the "SPAM" festival there tho! HA Ha ha....
> 
> PM me the next time your down there and I will give you the skinny. Speaking of dock lights, my brother and I use to fish a dock at night on the south side of the island that had more reds on it than you can shake a stick at. I've never caught so many reds on a dock light my entire life and for some reason, they stack up on that one.
> 
> ...


I have found bull reds stacked up in dock lights as well around Marco island!


----------

